# The "Official" GodHand Sighting Thread...



## BigDyl (May 2, 2006)

Post your pics of GodHand sightings...


----------



## mrmark (May 2, 2006)

I don't know who Godhand is but I found this gif and I thought it was a classic.


----------



## Doublebase (May 2, 2006)

Before he joined I-M.


----------



## GFR (May 2, 2006)




----------



## cappo5150 (May 2, 2006)




----------



## GFR (May 2, 2006)

cappo5150 said:
			
		

>


----------



## maniclion (May 2, 2006)

He's growing out his mullet, it'll be the new hip hop trend


----------



## lnvanry (May 2, 2006)

where is Godhand...haven't heard from him in a while.


----------



## god hand (May 2, 2006)

This thread pretty offensive dont you think?


----------



## GFR (May 2, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> This thread pretty offensive dont you think?


I agree, I posted a pick of Jesus to represent you...they posted racist crap..........Jodi ban them all.


----------



## BigDyl (May 2, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> This thread pretty offensive dont you think?




NO!


----------



## BigDyl (May 2, 2006)




----------



## BigDyl (May 2, 2006)




----------



## maniclion (May 2, 2006)

I saw god hand running after a squirrel one day.  I stopped him and asked what the hell he was doing.  He said that an emo ninja had asked if he'd been chasing much squirrel lately, meaning punani, he'd taken it literally and was out chasing some squirrel like he thought he should be.


----------



## min0 lee (May 2, 2006)

It all adds up.


----------



## cappo5150 (May 2, 2006)

This is godhand on a bulk.


----------



## lnvanry (May 2, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I agree, I posted a pick of Jesus to represent you...they posted racist crap..........Jodi ban them all.



you still laughed at beer looter dude.


----------



## GFR (May 2, 2006)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> you still laughed at beer looter dude.


Jodi ban me also


----------



## min0 lee (May 2, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Jodi ban me also


Dead man walking.


----------



## GFR (May 2, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Dead man walking.


all I need is one vote for KONAN and I will not be banned


----------



## topolo (May 2, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> all I need is one vote for KONAN and I will not be banned



You better check those votes for Konan out, they don't meet the requirements  

It's ok though, I have several old screen names in reserve to bail you out with


----------



## GFR (May 2, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> You better check those votes for Konan out, they don't meet the requirements


He has 1 and I have 3, so my 11 is 8 and his 9 is 8...you with me so far


----------



## topolo (May 2, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> He has 1 and I have 3, so my 11 is 8 and his 9 is 8...you with me so far



Yes sir  

But it doesn't matter......I will bail you out in the end.


----------



## clemson357 (May 2, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> all I need is one vote for KONAN and I will not be banned



Really?   hmmm.....


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 2, 2006)

​


----------



## BigDyl (May 8, 2006)




----------



## maniclion (May 8, 2006)




----------



## god hand (May 8, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> ​


That's a nice suit.


----------

